# New PC Crashes at Startup, Doesn't Recognize Keyboard (Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2P)



## Mezurya (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey all, I was wondering if any of you could help me out. I just got a new custom made PC that I ordered a week and a half ago, but I haven't even gotten to use it because I'm having some big problems. Before I begin, let me post my specs (copied and pasted from an email of my order).

AMD Phenom CPU
System w/ *AMD Phenom II X4 - 975* (4 x 3.6GHz - 8MB Cache)
Gigabyte M68MT-S2
*16GB DDR3-1600MHz*
(4 x 4GB - Dual Channel Kit)
Quiet Cool Package
Windows 7 Professional
2TB 7200RPM *SATA3 (6GB/s) *
64MB Cache
Thermaltake V3 Mid-Tower Case (Black)
700 Watt Power Supply 
(w/ 2 x 6 Pin PCIe 2.0 Connectors)
nVidia Geforce GT520 
*2GB


*I'm posting this under Motherboards, Bios & CPU because that seems like the most likely place where the problem lays.

Whenever I start the PC, it automatically goes to the Gigabyte Motherboard screen instead of starting up Windows like computers usually do. The page looks like this:










The problem here, and it is a huge problem, is that the PC won't recognize _any _keyboard I try on it. It also doesn't recognize them in any of the USB ports (my PC has USB 3.0 ports, but it didn't work on the 2.0 ports either). The only keyboard I haven't tried is a PS2 port, because I don't have one and that could take a while to get. *It's either that or the screen is simply frozen all the time, I have no way of knowing since it's a still image.*

I tried installing the Gigabyte software disc (I assumed it would fix it), and that didn't seem to work. It loaded up for a while and started doing a "Xpress Recovery" (listed on the above picture), until it stopped and I got this message:










I didn't really know what to do, I couldn't use my mouse or keyboard and had to turn the PC off. I'm assuming it's referring to the 2 Terabyte hard drive. 

The computer will boot up Windows automatically on its own after a few seconds (when it actually does work), so that means I can't really force it to start Windows. The computer also only ever goes to Windows after I wait at least an hour before turning it on.

I've only gotten the PC to fully get to Windows _once, _where I thought it had started working and decided to download some stuff for setup (Steam, Firefox, the usuals), only to have the PC crash after five minutes. It froze in place, then cut to a blue screen (not the blue screen of death), which said it was loading stuff then went away too fast to read. The computer then restart itself, putting me back at the Gigabyte page unable to do anything. Other attempts have gotten me to Windows startup, but it always crashes before it actually gets to Windows.

A side note is that two of the times I turned it on, the PC (itself, not the speakers) made a loud beeping or wirring sound that would not stop until I turned the PC off.

I am currently awaiting an email from the site's support page (at PortaTech.com), and I'm doubtful that I'll get any help, I never get help from Tech Support, it's forums like these that usually have solutions. Does this sound like a hardware problem, or is this something I can fix? I don't know anything about computers, which is why I got mine custom made by these guys. I'm probably going to return it if I can't fix it soon, but then I won't have a computer and all this waiting will be for nothing. Plus I can't find a working PC that's affordable anywhere. So what I want is to get this PC working, because if I take it back I probably won't get a different one.

Also this PC was made for high end gaming, so if any of these specs look like crap let me know. I had a pal help me out with what would be good.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Your motherboard does not have BIOS support for the processor. In fact, it will not support any processor with a TDP over 95w. You may confirm this by reviewing the board manufacture product pages. 

In reviewing some of the PortaTech systems, I notice in sevaral instances they pair up motherboards with unsupported processors. I understand how this error may made by an end user (you) when picking components for himself, but it is unforgiveable for a company to configure a pc as such and sell it.

Gigabyte GA-M68MT-S2 product pages 
Click on *Cpu Support List*. If the specific CPU is not listed, or the right most column (Since BIOS) reads "N/A", it is not supported.

PS: For a budget build I would be looking for a motherboard with the AMD 970 chipset and an FX4100 processor. Also, you will want a much stronger graphics card for "high end gaming". The GT 520 barely gets you in the door.


----------



## Mezurya (Aug 16, 2012)

gcavan said:


> Your motherboard does not have BIOS support for the processor. In fact, it will not support any processor with a TDP over 95w. You may confirm this by reviewing the board manufacture product pages.
> 
> In reviewing some of the PortaTech systems, I notice in sevaral instances they pair up motherboards with unsupported processors. I understand how this error may made by an end user (you) when picking components for himself, but it is unforgiveable for a company to configure a pc as such and sell it.
> 
> ...


That was exactly what I worried about when I chose to order the PC. I asked my friend who linked me if there was any way to make a non-compatible computer on the site, and he said it should be fine (he ordered a PC himself that works very well). They say that they test each of their computers to see if they work properly, and this one didn't even turn on right so I doubt they did.

What do you think I should do? Should I stick with what I got and go to Best Buy or some place that can build PCs (since I have no knowledge of how to) and get the necessary parts? Or should I just send the thing back to them and cut my losses?


----------



## dxxwood (Aug 15, 2012)

Have you removed and reseated (carefully) the memory

Is the CPU seated properly ?

Silly points but they sometimes work, especially after transport. After all they checked it before sending it didn't they ?


----------



## Mezurya (Aug 16, 2012)

dxxwood said:


> Have you removed and reseated (carefully) the memory
> 
> Is the CPU seated properly ?
> 
> Silly points but they sometimes work, especially after transport. After all they checked it before sending it didn't they ?


I think it voids the warranty if I take the case apart and start moving things around. If I return this thing I want a full refund. I'll hold off on that for now, but I'll remember to check if I keep it. I also don't know much about doing things like that, and don't want to fry it. 

That being said, I did get a good view of the inside because the side is glass, and everything seemed to be in the right place. Nothing out of the ordinary. There are some loose cables but I'm told those are supposed to be there in case you add more parts to your PC yourself.


----------



## Mezurya (Aug 16, 2012)

Just saw this:



gcavan said:


> PS: For a budget build I would be looking for a motherboard with the AMD 970 chipset and an FX4100 processor. Also, you will want a much stronger graphics card for "high end gaming". The GT 520 barely gets you in the door.


I read it was pretty bad, yeah. But for some reason there were only 4 choices: the Nvidia 520, Nvidia 210, and two other one that were either AMD/ ATI that I also heard were bad. Really it was the best I could do with what they gave me.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your best option is to avoid any prebuilt PC's all together. Building your own guarantees compatibility and quality. We have a good selection of suggested builds that use nothing but top quality parts that are guaranteed compatible: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## Mezurya (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey all, wanted to give a quick update on the issue. It took a while to contact PortaTech on the phone (they aren't open at night or on the weekends, when I'm usually able to call), but I finally talked to someone there. He says that I should give it one more try using a PS2 keyboard, then if I can't set the bios from there or if it still doesn't work then I can just return the PC.

So not really a solution yet, but I think it's important for anyone else who's having this kind of problem to know what to do. Thanks again for your help, thread. I'll be sure to come to you guys with any future PC issues.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Did you make the person you talked with aware that the CPU is not on the Mobo's CPU Support List?


----------



## Mezurya (Aug 16, 2012)

Tyree said:


> Did you make the person you talked with aware that the CPU is not on the Mobo's CPU Support List?


I did, but the guy seemed to not really think that. He didn't correct me on it, but he sounded like he thought it was fine.

Also the PS2 keyboard didn't work, as I thought. Gonna send it back soon.


----------

